# artist interviews



## Stitch (Sep 2, 2005)

hey stop me if i am doing something i shouldnt here
i was wondering if there was a suggestions box/requests thread for artist interviews and i couldnt see one after looking so i thought "why not?"
is there any chance of getting an interview with jack owen (deicide/formerly of cannibal corpse) and/or gravy and bronson (mushroomhead)??
sorry for swearing... "mushroomhead"
how does it happen? would i make a move on these guys and ask them if they'd be up for it or do i just leave it at this and let you guys tut and shake your heads??


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 2, 2005)

its a matter of contact. F.Ex, Pat O'Brian is at a lot shows here, so i could probably ask him at a show sometime... i've SEEN jack at a Malevolent Creation show once, but i didnt talk to him...


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 7, 2005)

How about one with Chris Borderick?


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 7, 2005)

we could always email him.. he posts on his messageboard regularly


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 7, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> we could always email him.. he posts on his messageboard regularly



I *kinda* know him, anyway, so I'll drop him a line...


----------



## Jerich (Sep 11, 2005)

i started with Chris I just did not follow up with him...I talked with him at the Allentown PA Harder Faster Show...he was incredibly nice and willing....I have alot of interviews i still have not submitted yet...

Stephan Forte'
Jeff Loomis
Doug Doppler


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 11, 2005)

Jerich said:


> i started with Chris I just did not follow up with him...I talked with him at the Allentown PA Harder Faster Show...he was incredibly nice and willing....I have alot of interviews i still have not submitted yet...
> 
> Stephan Forte'
> Jeff Loomis
> Doug Doppler



Chris, Stephan, and Loomis are all good guys - so follow up, already!


----------



## Chris (Sep 13, 2005)

Anything complete and submitted will be posted up, so if you have something that's more than a couple of short questions, fire it my way.


----------

